#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How to indicate changes by a line in margin

## xyz123

Hi

I am using word 2003 and word 2007 both for different projects. i need to use both so will probably need an answer for both the versions.

We issue purchase orders regularly. Once its issued, the next revision has to show the changes through a bar (or line) in the right hand side margin against the change and also show a triangle identifying which revision has had the changes done (as there would be more than one revision of the document).

How do i do this? is it through tracked changes? i tried searching word help but not sure how to do it, especially the line part. i know the triangle will probably have to be put manually but i was hoping that the line would be automatic!

thanks

----------


## snb

Menu bar/extra/tracking changes/mark changes

----------


## xyz123

sorry for delayed response!, but i still need help with the query.

what i need to do is this:

every change that i make to the document i need to put a line in the right hand side margin to indicate a change has been made in that line. I dont need to show what change has been made, just that a change has been made.

I tried to do what others have said but i cant seem to get my head around it. i have played with few options (such as showing changes inline etc) but i dont know how to do this. especially two requirements that i have:

1- that the line in margin appears on right hand side of the bar. currently when i do changes all lines are in left hand side of the margin
2- how do i finally print document with only the line in margin prints with final text rather than all the actual change (e.g. deletions).....

thanks a lot

----------

